# DIFC - Residency Visa - Please Help!



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

This just seems way too easy. The HR people at my job in the DIFC (which I will be starting at in September) told me all I have to do to get my residency VISA is show up in Dubai, give in my passport and employment visa to them and go take a medical test. No more documents required.

This seems to contradict everything I've heard re: attestations of degrees etc... but I guess its a simplyfied process in the DIFC.

If this is inline with what you know please let me know.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It will all depend on the position you are going for.

My wife works there and her visa process was very straightforward and quick


----------



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> It will all depend on the position you are going for.
> 
> My wife works there and her visa process was very straightforward and quick


i would say a middle to senior level finance job with a well known international company

k thanks, this just seemed a bit too easy after eveyrthing I had read about documents etc...


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I believe DIFC is a free zone. If so you do not need to present attested certificates to them to get your employment visa; the process is much faster and less bureaucratic than a traditional LLC. However, it is a good idea to have them done anyway as Immigration could ask to see them at any time. You might also need them if you move to a different employer in the future. 

If you are going to be sponsoring a wife / husband then you will definitely need to have your marriage certificate attested. 

Good luck!


----------



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ thanks, that's not actually a bad idea, maybe i will get them attested just to be safe


----------

